# Barney's Bunny Blog



## sparney (Feb 5, 2012)

Restarting Barney's blog, hopefully i'll put more on here than the last one and this will last longer too!

Little about me and Barney:
I go horse riding and the snow!!

Barney also loves the snow, and has a big personality! He is very sweet though!
He's an orange Nethie!


----------



## sparney (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok so it's been snowing in the night (waheeeeey!)
I haven't been out yet, but later i'm going to take Barney for a little walk! He'll love it, he really enjoys digging up the snow and biting into it! haah

This kind of shows all our snow around Barney's hutch. We've had to take his water bottle inside so it doesn't freeze though (or so Barney doesn't get stuck to it because of the cold!)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks chilly. That's why we moved to here.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks good. While most of the US has had much less snow than normal this winter, Europe has gotten more than its share.


----------



## sparney (Feb 5, 2012)

We don't normally have this much snow, so it was great!
Barney was hopping and binkying in the snow when i let him out in it for a bit.


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to take my buns out in the snow tomorrow to see how their reaction is I might tape for you guys.


----------



## sparney (Feb 9, 2012)

@BertNErnie- if they are anything like my Barney then they'll LOVE it!


----------



## sparney (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahh! New avatar, it's one of the many pictures i took when Barney was out in the snow! (He was just about to clean himself and i got the picture just as his paws went up to his mouth!)


----------



## sparney (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not showing up 
Will do soon hopefully! 


Anyway, took Barney for a walk in the fresh snow that we got last night! Barney was the same as before, binkying and exciable! Haha


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

We got snow today here in New Jersey, but unfortunately it's a wet snow. It's not laying in the streets just on ground. And there's a cold air. 

So unfortunately, little too chilly for my boys. 

Glad Barney had such a great time in the snow. Did you take any video? Or pics?

Would love to see Barney binking in the snow.

K


----------



## sparney (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a few pictures, most of him hopping are a bit blurry but some are ok! 
No video, though that would've been a good idea!


----------



## sparney (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a few pictures, most of him hopping are a bit blurry but some are ok! 
No video, though that would've been a good idea!


----------



## sparney (Feb 12, 2012)

Just given Barney some apple, he loves it!

I wish we had some cherries to give to him! He loves those to, and it's funny watching him eat them. :bunny22:

<<- And now the picture is showing up, my favourite one i've taken this year (so far)! I LOVE IT! <3


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

My boys love apples too.

Love your avatar. What a sweet face Barney has. And his coloring is just gorgeous.

K


----------



## sparney (Feb 12, 2012)

ZRabbits- Hehe, i love his colour! It really stands out against the snow :3


----------



## sparney (Feb 13, 2012)

Thought I'd share some of these with you guys...
No binkying pictures because they are all pretty blurry.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 13, 2012)

awwwww


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

His beautiful color does stand out so well in the snow. 

Thanks for sharing all the pics. 

K


----------



## sparney (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## sparney (Mar 2, 2012)

Barney is well and happy, cleaned him out and he was being his usual cheeky self!! Tipping his bowl over (naughty i know!) and climbing onto the bag of straw!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

So glad to hear Barney is doing well. I like a cheeky attitude once in awhile. 

K


----------



## sparney (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha, Barney does like to be a bit mischevious, i have a few pictures of that clean out session on my phone, i'll put them on when i can!
He's starting to moult a little already! I get my clothes covered in fur!!


----------



## sparney (Mar 31, 2012)

So it's Barney's birthday next week (4th April) and he'll be 5!!
Times flies, we've got him some popcorn sticks for a present/treat


----------



## sparney (Mar 31, 2012)

We're going to get him a new run this year, as his current one isn't great at the moment. What sort of style do other people think would be best? We don't want an A-frame/triangle one as that's what the old one was and i find it difficult to clean out!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe you should make the new run question a separate topic, so more people might see it. What is the size of what you have & what you want? The ideal, if you could make it yourself, would be something that was a rectangular tunnel with panels in the top that you could unlock, fold back, & clean inside.


----------



## sparney (Mar 31, 2012)

That's something similar to what i was thinking of really! But thank you for the suggestion 

(just pointing out in the original run post: he has a hutch for the winter, and a run with the hutch typoe shelter on it for the summer!)


----------



## sparney (Apr 1, 2012)

Brought Barney in last night, he was being so cheeky and mischevious!! Especially when he decided to bit and chew, and then try digging the kitchen roll...


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess he knows his birthday is coming up.


----------



## sparney (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha, maybe so!


----------

